# Hey do you know where to buy these



## kardar2

I want to make my own 

http://survivalstraps.com/pages/military-patriotic


----------



## kardar2

I emailed them to ask where to but the metal tabs so if anyone is interested. I WILL POST A RESPONSE ON THIS THREAD


----------



## kardar2

The company would not give me their suppliers name so I guess we will just have to wait.


----------



## Sparky_D

Google "Shoelace Charms"

They're not exactly the same, but very similar.


----------



## kardar2

Thanks


----------



## Ready_Cords

Closest thing I've found is a company called Tough Bands that makes the logo dog tags. You have to be careful, though. A lot of those logos are licensed and you can't sell them on products without permission.


----------



## kardar2

No I don't want to sell them I just want to make for my self is all


----------



## Ready_Cords

Cool beans


----------



## jwmore

Take a look at these guys!! It looks like exactly what you are hunting for.

https://www.logotags.com/index.html


----------

